
Ajit Pai touted false broadband data despite clear signs it wasn’t accurate - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/09/ajit-pai-touted-false-broadband-data-despite-clear-signs-it-wasnt-accurate/
======
m1gu3l
i kind of hate this guy.

